# some new pix



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

Okay well i put my front end on last week,
here are some new pix, I still need to add on the lip, hopfully monday it will go in the shop for paint and body work


















the ass


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

looks really good


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yes it does look really good, cant wait to see it after the new paint..paint it the same color?


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

id paint it championship white....... looks real good i love that conversion i swear my next <A TITLE="Click for more information about car" STYLE="text-decoration: none; border-bottom: medium solid green;" HREF="http://search.targetwords.com/u.search?x=5977|1||||cars|AA1VDw">car</A> is going to be a s13 or s14 those things are nice! good luck with the car so far so good just get some advans on that car and ull have the "drift" look and very JDM lol


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that girl doesnt look that bad at all...oh, i love the car too haha


----------



## Mr.Barrie (Jun 12, 2003)

you should throw a N1 on that thing and make sure its on an angle. I am assuming that kid w/ the spikey bleached hair owns that god awful looking civic?


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

^^^lol yeah, i just parked beside him...

i dunno who that girl is either,

so update on the car, its in the shop right now getting painted
hopfully be out in 1.5 weeks 

and im going to have it painted bright white with blue perals, so it should look pretty dope!

i'll post some pix when i get him out of the booth.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

you shouldn't be parking near them, you're giving them undeserved attention. looks good though


----------



## 240sxy (Jun 11, 2004)

haha..okay..i'll keep that in mind for next time :thumbup:


----------

